# HOT weather hunts= big boars *updated*



## Dpsmith (Jul 19, 2012)

Here is a few of the bigger boys we have caught over the last couple weeks of hunting.


----------



## 2-shot (Jul 19, 2012)

Those are some nice hogs, look like dog killers!


----------



## captainhook (Jul 19, 2012)

Good Lord! Those are some nice ones. Big cutters too! The ones I've been getting lately look like pups compared to them.


----------



## gatorhater (Jul 19, 2012)

DP, yall need to save some of them for the tournament this coming year. Looks like it is moved to the first weekend of March so we can have some of the WMA's open for hunting too.


----------



## bama porkstopper02 (Jul 20, 2012)

good hogs!


----------



## benosmose (Jul 20, 2012)

Good lord they aint been going hungry either.


----------



## roperdoc (Jul 20, 2012)

Nice hogs, guys!
 Give the dogs some credit and put them in a picture or two.


----------



## Dpsmith (Jul 25, 2012)

caught 2 more goodens this past week.


----------



## Dpsmith (Jul 25, 2012)

gatorhater said:


> DP, yall need to save some of them for the tournament this coming year. Looks like it is moved to the first weekend of March so we can have some of the WMA's open for hunting too.



I wish we could pick the hogs the dogs would catch and save these for the tournaments. we will be seeing yall down there then.


----------



## CowtownHunter (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks like you _had_ some hog problem... not anymore.


----------



## pitbull (Jul 26, 2012)

they been eatn good


----------



## Florida Curdog (Aug 5, 2012)

roperdoc said:


> Nice hogs, guys!
> Give the dogs some credit and put them in a picture or two.



I agree


----------



## nkbigdog (Aug 6, 2012)

SawWeet!


----------

